# Rd. 2 Game #3 Thread: Spurs @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Semi-Finals

<center>









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers (4-3)

vs.









#3 San Antonio Spurs (6-0)

Game 1: Spurs 88 - Lakers 78
Game 1: Spurs 95 - Lakers 85

Sunday, May. 9
12:30 pm 
vs. Spurs 
TV: ABC 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

*Spurs Bench:*
Robert Horry
Manu Ginobili 
Jason Hart
Devin Brown
Malik Rose
Charlie Ward
Kevin Willis 

Lakers vs Spurs Series Thread
</center>

BTW I wont be around Tommorow afternoon, Friday, and maybe not on until Saturday night since I wont be around..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok Moving On From Game 2, Lakers Use Staples as a 6th Man and win 94-89

:sigh:, Just Horrible


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Fuhgedaboudit!*

This series is over, as the Lakers will still be sleeping at 12:30pm on Sunday and will play a stinker of a game. They don't have the heart to try and make it a series by defending their home court. Kobe can't be the man for his team now against Bowen. LA has no answer for Duncan and Parker. And Shaq won't shoot 15-21 again. I wouldn't be suprise to see him get into early foul trouble this game on offensive fouls.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Fuhgedaboudit!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> This series is over, as the Lakers will still be sleeping at 12:30pm on Sunday and will play a stinker of a game. They don't have the heart to try and make it a series by defending their home court. Kobe can't be the man for his team now against Bowen. LA has no answer for Duncan and Parker. And Shaq won't shoot 15-21 again. I wouldn't be suprise to see him get into early foul trouble this game on offensive fouls.


Man stop tripping, Spurs one a couple of home games with their role guys playing well at home. I look for the Lakers role guys to flip it in games 3-4 and the Lakers get a couple wins. 

I think this sets up for another game 5 situation back at the SBC. 

Kobe can beat Bowen whenever he wants. Lakers got 3 titles with the majority of this bunch and a couple of Hall of Famers and you say they don't have heart come on man. It's not about heart its about execution. If the Lakers can avoid digging a hole they should be fine to win a couple of games at home setting up the winner takes all 5th game. If things play to what I think will happen that 5th game will be the game that swings this series. 

Those Spurs role players who've helped them in the 1st couple games will fade in LA. 

The Lakers will be fine not an ideal situation but one they've dealt with before.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I expect a huge game from Malone on Mother's Day.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Role Players?*

Last time I checked Parker, Duncan, and Ginobili weren't role players, and the Lakers have no answer for them.

When you have talent like Shaq and Kobe, and experience with Malone, Payton, and Fisher, you should be able to execute by now. Heart and desire to be the best make you play D, and help you get rebounds and loose balls. These guys had the heart and desire of a Champion during the 3-peat, but they don't now. Any time you get blown out on your home floor trying to defend your Championship and force a game 7, you don't have heart or desire to be the best. Jordan and his Bulls never did that.

We will see who thought right after these next 2 games.

:yes:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I just want the Lakers to win just one game to stop that damn Spurs winning streak....other than that, its over  

The only positive thing i see playing at the Staples center is we're going have the ref's on our side this time and we may actually pull out a win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Role Players?*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Last time I checked Parker, Duncan, and Ginobili weren't role players, and the Lakers have no answer for them.
> 
> When you have talent like Shaq and Kobe, and experience with Malone, Payton, and Fisher, you should be able to execute by now. Heart and desire to be the best make you play D, and help you get rebounds and loose balls. These guys had the heart and desire of a Champion during the 3-peat, but they don't now. Any time you get blown out on your home floor trying to defend your Championship and force a game 7, you don't have heart or desire to be the best. Jordan and his Bulls never did that.
> ...


Heart and desire have nothing to do with the ability to play D in this series athleticism does and right now the Spurs are downright quicker. 

You don't have 4 Hall of Fame players and a Hall of Fame coach and have no heart it takes heart to become a Hall of Famer in the 1st place. 

Jordan and his Bulls never played Duncan either. But got their backside handed to them one year by Shaq yeah save me the excuses MJ wasn't in top shape he had no heart that year either I guess nor when he was a Wizard oh wait he was old not quite quick enough huh. 

During the 3peat Shaq was in shape and Fisher ,Fox, Horry were much younger with fresher legs. 

Lakers losing has nothing to do with heart thats the one thing I don't question. 

Lakers will be fine at home. then we'll see I hope.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If the Lakers win both home games, then we've got a series. If Spurs take one of them, I dont see the Lakers recovering from a 3-0 or 3-1 Spurs lead. 

They definitely need to win this one.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i'm seeing the same as everyone else -- shaq is dominant offensively but besides that the lakers don't have a ton of things working for them. bowen is slowing down if not outright stopping kobe when he is on him, parker is just exploiting payton and his hatred of the triangle, and duncan has enough ability to go around malone and/or shaq that the offense flows through him well. with ginobli, bowen, horry, and turkeyglue spreading the floor while duncan and parker do their 2-man game i just don't see the lakers D having what it takes. 

lakers should win a couple games in this series and they still have a shot at winning it if they turn up their D by a magnitude of 10. but from what i've seen so far in this matchup i say spurs 4-2.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

its so painful to watch the lakers get kill by parker and Duncan, i really want to see shaq smack parker around a little.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*jazzy1*

Heart and desire always play a role in playing D. Like my coach always used to tell me, you don't have to be the best player on the floor and score the most points to play D and get rebounds. All you have to do is want to get it done and put your body out there to get it done. Yes the Spurs are quicker, but the Lakers D has been bad all season. They might not be able to shutdown the Spurs, but they should be able to play better D and make plays at certain times of the game. 

I also disagree with your HOF opinion. You need talent to make the HOF more than heart and desire, that is why guys like D Fish and Foxy, who have heart and desire, won't make the HOF.

Jordan has 6 rings. If you are going to try and put him down for his return from baseball season, and his years as a Wiz, than you are only putting your own knowledge of this game down as well.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Damn, I didn't respond in this thread yet? Forgive me. Go Lakers.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

It's not over till the Lakers say its over. Shaq daddy is coming back, and he's bringing the rest of the slackers with him.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Lakers seem to play poorly on Sundays. They've lost 3 of the last 4 Sunday games. The one win was overtime against Houston.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: jazzy1*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Heart and desire always play a role in playing D. Like my coach always used to tell me, you don't have to be the best player on the floor and score the most points to play D and get rebounds. All you have to do is want to get it done and put your body out there to get it done. Yes the Spurs are quicker, but the Lakers D has been bad all season. They might not be able to shutdown the Spurs, but they should be able to play better D and make plays at certain times of the game.
> 
> I also disagree with your HOF opinion. You need talent to make the HOF more than heart and desire, that is why guys like D Fish and Foxy, who have heart and desire, won't make the HOF.
> ...


Your confusing different issues here. 

Wanting to do something and having the physical talent to do it are 2 different things. The Spurs have more physical talent at this point. 

Parker is much faster and quicker than GP is. Duncan is taller, more athletic than Malone is. Why both things are occuring isn't because Malone doesn't have heart the man scored 30,000 points it makes your argument ridiculous. Shaqn Kemp would have scored 30'000 points if talent alone was the Key . He was more physically talented than Malone was but had none of the heart. 

Talent only gets you but so far the heart and will to work makes you a great player. Your knowledge is very limited if you don't understand that. 

Fish and Fox don't have the talent nor the drive to become Hall of Famers. Name me 1 Hall Of Famer who doesn't have heart ,there are none. 

As for the Lakers D being bad that again goes back to what I was saying. GP is no longer the glove, Malone is no longer the mailman and Shaq has put on significant weight since the 1st couple of titles. 

Do you really think Shaq doesn't want to cover the pick and roll or do you think he's not as physically capabale of stepping out on the much quicker Parker. 

To say the Lakers don't want to win or aren't trying hard or don't have the heart is ridiculous. They are all saying the same things. 

I was making fun of you basically bring up MJ. MJ was great and I'm a Wizards fan also, so I've seen 1st hand MJ's genious with the Wizards. But MJ did lose and it wasn't because he wasn't playing hard or lacked heart he just wasn't physically capable of matching up with quicker players. The Mind was strong but the body was weak. 

The lakers will dig down deep at hom but it still might not be enuff. 

Heart has nothing to do with it. I seriously doubt if Hedo has more heart than Kobe and Shaq.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> It's not over till the Lakers say its over. Shaq daddy is coming back, and he's bringing the rest of the slackers with him.


If the Sarge shows up at Staples Sunday, maybe we will have a chance. He seems to be the only one who can motivate Shaq at this point.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, I predicted that the Lakers would lose the first two games and I predicted that they would win this next one. Let's see if I can keep guessing right.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Win by 6, heard it here first


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PLEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZE WIN LAKERS! 

Come on you *******s! Win these two home games!

:yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please For The Sake Of My Sanity Win


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Doc Rivers nailed it. The triangle is a great motion offense, but when you have 4 talents like that sometimes you say screw it and come with a arrogant "you can't stop us" isolation.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The refereeing is pretty damn sad right now. I mean, Malone just got butchered.

They are really letting them play. Why do this in LA, but not SA?

Oh well, we're winning. Looks like the Spurs are gaining momentum, though. Thanks a lot George.

P.S. Who else saw Shaq get away with that travel in the 1st Q?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

My Comments/ Thoughs 


Nice To See The Lob Is Working

Shaq Is Playing Very Well

Karl Is Playing Great D [ I love the Pulling the Chair move] 

Kobe has a quiet scoring Afternoon, but is getting shots

And Tony Parker Travled at least once


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers 42 - Spurs 32, Halftime*

San Antonio 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
H. Turkoglu 12 1-4 1-2 0-0 0 3 1 0 1 0 1 3 
T. Duncan 20 1-8 0-0 0-0 1 5 1 4 0 1 0 2 
R. Nesterovic 16 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 1 0 1 2 0 
B. Bowen 14 2-4 2-3 0-0 1 1 2 0 0 0 2 6 
T. Parker 21 2-8 0-3 0-0 0 1 3 2 1 0 0 4 
K. Willis 3 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
M. Ginobili 13 3-9 2-3 1-1 1 3 0 3 1 0 1 9 
R. Horry 8 0-0 0-0 0-0 2 2 1 0 1 0 2 0 
D. Brown 10 3-5 1-1 1-1 1 2 0 0 0 0 1 8 
J. Hart 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Totals 120 12-40 6-12 2-2 6 20 8 10 4 2 9 32 
Percentages: .300 .500 1.000 Team Rebounds: 4 

LA Lakers 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
D. George 16 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 2 2 1 1 0 
K. Malone 21 4-6 0-0 0-1 1 3 3 1 3 0 1 8 
S. O'Neal 20 7-9 0-0 0-3 3 9 1 1 0 5 1 14 
K. Bryant 21 5-9 3-5 2-4 0 5 4 3 1 0 2 15 
G. Payton 19 1-5 0-2 1-2 0 2 5 3 0 0 1 3 
D. Fisher 11 1-3 0-2 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 2 
K. Rush 7 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 
S. Medvedenko 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 

Totals 120 18-34 3-10 3-10 5 22 14 11 7 6 8 42 
Percentages: .529 .300 .300 Team Rebounds: 5 


Nice job so far guys.. Gotta keep it up though!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good, we have the lead at the half. Everyone messed up for about a 3 minute period in the 2nd Q. They were just not running their offense and playing the type of basketball than the Spurs wanted. Luckily, the Spurs couldn't take advantage of it and the closest they got was 7.

Most amazing statistic so far...

Kobe and Shaq: 29 points
Parker and Duncan: 6 points

 

Malone is just playing amazingly, everybody is hustling. They look like a totally different team out there. They have to just play their offense, keep driving to the basket and make open shots. Payton played extremely well in the 1st Q, but he really didn't play well offensively in the 2nd. Nonetheless, the team defense on Duncan and Parker is absolutely outstanding.

The Lakers have to assume that Duncan and Parker will heat up in the 2nd half, so we have to play with the intensity that we had in the 1st Q.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, two things that do bother me are that Ginobili and Brown have combined for 17 points. If Duncan and Parker catch fire, they will suddenly have a lot of options on defense.

Anyways, 16 points in both quarters for the Spurs...I'll take it!:yes: :yes: :yes: 

GOOD JOB LAKERS!:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

An even better thing...

Duncan and Parker are 3-16! 

When you include Turkoglu in that, they're 4-20. 

Please keep this up, guys!:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Man, I just love watchin' Duncan throw bricks up at every possession.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good God. The officiating really is horrible.

First of all, that Ginobili three-pointer sure looked like a two. Then Kobe got hacked, and then they gave the ball to the Spurs after Rose blatantly knocked it out of bounds.

I'm not even going to talk about how bad the playing was in the last 2 minutes. They're acting like the game is over when there's still a whole other quarter to go. Does anyone want to play defense? Aye yi yi.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The Lakers are still Shaqs team, people often want to think its Kobe, but in this series its been blatantly obvious that Shaq is still the one carrying the Lakers. I would go on about why, but to me its so obvious that I feel like I'm wasting my time. Does anyone sincerely think that anyone other than Shaq is the leader/best impact player on the Lakers?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's Shobe's Team.  

Great game today. The question is: Can the Lakers sustain the same(or more) level of energy, consistence throughout the series as they did today? 

I tell you Spurs will come out good in Game 4.

p.s. Happy Mother's Day all.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Finally...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow a game i was glad to watch


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Doc Rivers nailed it. The triangle is a great motion offense, but when you have 4 talents like that sometimes you say screw it and come with a arrogant "you can't stop us" isolation.


Now all we need to do is convince Phil to go away from the triangle more. I suggest holding Jeanne Buss hostage.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Now all we need to do is convince Phil to go away from the triangle more. I suggest holding Jeanne Buss hostage.


:rotf:

:laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is Shaq's series I wouldn't say his team. Shaq can punish Rasho he's really no match for Shaq in strength,size and athleticism plus offensively he's on a milk carton. Against the Rockets Shaq had very little physical advantage against Yao. Plus offensively Yao made Shaq have to play very active defense which accounts for Shaq's low numbers against the Rockets. Kobe had an advantage against the smaller Mobley, this series Bowen like Yao makes it harder on Kobe which makes it smarter to play through Shaq. 

We finally game planned for Parker essentially taking him outta the game. We doubled he and Duncan which made the other guys have to make plays which they aren't equipped to do. 

Bowen,Hedo,Brown,Rasho and Manu were left to try and make plays. They didn't make enough plays. 

Shaq is killling Rasho. That could change this whole series. Last season Shaq never really was able to dominate DRob. They were a true twin towers ,Rasho is no twin tower. 

Phil allowed GP more ball handiling duties and he made more plays and pushed the ball up court more. This is the way we played early in the season. 

Kobe was marvelous he allowed GP to handle the ball and stayed patient all game long.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For Todays Great Show By Tim Duncan He Deserves a lap dance 








:uhoh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Tim who?  

It´s Shaq, baby! 

Now come on and make us dream, Diesel!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good to see smile on G.P's face.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Payton played much better, very good game by the Lakers.

BRAVO!:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :clap: :rock:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm glad to see the Laker faithful are back. This is going to be the best series ever!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*okay....*

I was way off on this game, thank god. 

If Shaq plays like he did today, which is the way he played during most of the 3-peat play-off run, this team shouldn't lose a series to any team. Today's game is why as long as Shaq is on the Lakers, it will always be his team. He makes everyone else on the floor better when he is kicking butt on both ends of the court. :yes: Problem is, Shaq hasn't been giving this type of effort most of the season, or for 4 quarters. He said the team knew what they had to do today. How did they not know what they had to do the first 2 games? 

Except for the turnovers, it was a great game. Glad to see Payton score some points, and make some plays. Lets hope they don't blow the mo of a 24 point victory and at least get a W in game 4 to make this a series again.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> The Lakers are still Shaqs team, people often want to think its Kobe, but in this series its been blatantly obvious that Shaq is still the one carrying the Lakers. I would go on about why, but to me its so obvious that I feel like I'm wasting my time. Does anyone sincerely think that anyone other than Shaq is the leader/best impact player on the Lakers?


Everyone already knows you like Shaq and don't care for Kobe...we get it.

You've said it 100 times.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

the lakers just nned to come out and do exactly what they did defensively in game 3 and do it in game 4---and shoot the ball as well as we did as well-----we still made some stupid turnovers(lobbing to shaq a few times) and kobe miised 4 fould shots while malone and george each missed 2 as well----shaq was 6-11 form the line,so he did good----hit more free throws and less turnovers,shoot as well as we did and play LAKER defense and we should be ok...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone already knows you like Shaq and don't care for Kobe...we get it.
> ...


:laugh: Very astute observation. I'm starting to wonder if he cuts and pastes these posts because they all sound the same. Regardless, incredible game by Shaq. If we win this series and Shaq continues to outplay Duncan, I'd like to see a picture with Shaq blocking one of Duncan's shots and the words "owned" on the picture. That would be great.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Everyone already knows you like Shaq and don't care for Kobe...we get it.
> 
> You've said it 100 times.


First off, I dont like either of them, lets just get that straight. And as far as repetitive statements, I could also say the same exact thing for all the "This is Kobes team now" posts that I see. I didnt copy and paste mine, but I probably should have. It could have saved me some time. Actually I probably shouldnt have even said it, such obvious statements arent worth much, its like saying Tim Duncan is a great player. Its that obvious.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Win by 6, heard it here first


i called that at the beginning and have held my view consistently since...

but its good to have company


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> It's Shobe's Team.


it's my team??


----------

